# Siam Legal



## bob86900711 (Jan 29, 2014)

Have any of you used Siam Legal's services for Visas? I'm wondering if it's worth the $499 they charge for a one year visa.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Siam Legal

While they may be very good at what they do, and I have heard nothing negative about them, the bottom line is that with perhaps the exception of a business visa -setting up a business in Thailand as a farang is a nightmare, see various threads- you can do all your visa research here, you can do it all yourself, and then pay yourself the $499.

Bob, one other thing, visas have been and are being discussed extensively on here, particularly in The Basement Lounge sub-forum (link can be found above) please read the forums carefully, scroll back a couple pages, etc.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

As dhream says, the process to set up retirement here is very straightforward and you don't need a lawyer to get you through the process.

Have a look at the process laid out n the document at Getting a retirement extension in Thailand

My wife and I arrived here on tourist visas in mid December 2011 with the intention of retiring to the Pattaya area. We spent 3 days in Bangkok, one of which was used to obtain income verification letters from the US and Australian embassies respectively, and then went on to Pattaya. 

By the first week of January, we had a joint savings account at Bangkok Bank with sufficient funds to make up the difference between the incomes and the minimum requirement of 800,000 THB. We went to Immigration in mid-January, and in less than 2 hours, we had 90 day conversions to O visas, 12 month retirement extensions of those O visas, and one year multiple re-entry permits.

It was astonishingly painless.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Bob: 

Contact the Royal Thai Consulate New York.

351 East 52nd Street
New York City, New York 10022

Telephone (+1) (212) 754-1770
(+1) (212) 754-2536 to 8

E-mail [email protected]
Website Royal Thai Consulate General

Office Hours Monday - Friday 9.00 - 12.30 and 13.30 - 16.30

Apply there and save yourself some money.

Friendly, helpful folk. Staffed by an American Thai who was born and raised in New York City, so he speaks flawless English (and minimal Thai). Also staffed by Thais.

Using Siam Legal as your legal representative may offer you "piece-of-mind" and justify their cost. Entirely up to you.

Good luck.


----------



## bob86900711 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you all for the input. Stednick thank you for that contact information it is greatly appreciated. I think I will pursue the visa on my own.


----------

